# Help me pick my light fixture for my 10 gallon standard, please.



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Man! so many options if you have a 36" or greater tank, but for my 20" 10 gallon there just aren't as many choices. What would you buy? I am looking at the Current USA line, I like the orbit light but 80 watts seems excessive, no? The Current USA 1x40 watt model seems good, but I can't find a retailer that will subsititute the 10K/atcinic for a 6700K on the 20" version.
My requirements: (tank is 10 gallons standard, DIY CO2, wide plant mix)
Supports High light plants
Attractive appearance
Leg mounting option a plus
Installed LED Moon light a plus


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Coralife has a 20 inch strip light....28 watt 50/50 square pin base compact fluorescent lamp.It cost about 36 bucks and you can buy the mounting legs if you want them.
If you have some money to burn you can get this...20" Orbit PC / Lunar Lights 2-40W/1-Moon (Current)..price 119.99


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Current USA's 1x40w setup (think it is the satellite one) will provide greater amounts of lighting than the 1x28 watt. I setup a tank for the resident head of my dormitory with a 1x28w, and she could grow only low light plants in it (and Rotala rotundifolia).

Carlos


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, I have a 36 watt PC over my 10 gallon and it seems to provide sufficient lighting for my needs. Plants like Elatine, glosso, HM, HC, Bylxa japonica etc have all grown just fine under this lighting. AH supply has good retrofit kits. Talk to Carlos about his hood if you are intrested something custom


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

the Current USA fixture carlos sent was outstanding, I would recommend it for the 10 g, got the legs and the pc bulb from bigals (combo of 6700k/10000k)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would go with the Current USA 1x40. You may have to buy a separate plant bulb if no one will exchange out the 50/50.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Better yet, purchase a DIY CF, from WWW.AHSUPPLY.COM. THey have great customer service.


----------



## jimk0157 (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm also looking to upgrade my little 10 gal tank. 
Currently:
2-20 watt screw-in bulbs

I've upgraded the substrate to eco-complete, added CO2, fertilizer, 50% distilled water (our tap is hard) and still the plants just don't seem to thrive. It must be the lighting. They did seem to do a little better in the summer when the tanks gets more natural lite.

If I upgrade to the Satellite Fluorescent Compact Light, 20", 1 x 40 watt I guess the current hoods is not used and the light mounts above an open tank. Will the open tank lighting be distracting?

Jim


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Another vote for a 1x36 AH retrofit into a standard 10g hood. Instead of mounting the ballast on the fixture, I did it inside the stand to keep things cooler.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who gave me their advice.
I did a bit of a cost analysis between the 2 contenders.

Current USA 1x40: 49 
Dual Daylight bulb: 20
Mounting legs: 6
Shipping/handling: 9

Total: 84

AHSupply 36w kit: 42
6700K Bulb: 16
Moonlight LED 14 (estimate from EBay)
Shipping/Handling: 10 (Added a couple bucks for seperate eBay moonlight)

Total: 82

So, I'm going with the Current USA fixture. The 2 extra bucks I spend will be made up by the appearance of the fixture, not having to DIY it into a hood, and not having to buy a seperate moonlight and DIY it as well. I ordered it tonight, from Drsfostersmith.com, even though the price is a few bucks more than some cheaper sites because they had other stuff I wanted, offered several shipping methods, and have given me good/fast service in the past. Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You won't be dissapointed.  very happy with mine.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

I have two Orbits and they put out TONS of light! You'll be able to grow anything in your tank!


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

"Another vote for a 1x36 AH retrofit into a standard 10g hood. Instead of mounting the ballast on the fixture, I did it inside the stand to keep things cooler."

by gomer

i agree totally

sorry, i havn't figured out how to quote yet


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

So what did you whined up getting.current USA? I also have a 10 gallon and thinking about re-do the entire tank.


----------

